# TANAKA TLE -500 Edger



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought this 2 cycle edger at a garage sale.It has no info.on the motor,it will only run if I put some gas in the carb.I need some info.please, on this edger what kind of engine it has and what type of carb.It looks like to be a good edger it says on the handle commerical grade.also it looks to be direct drive,it has no belt.Hope someone can help.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It has a Tanaka engine on it, the carburetor probably needs some attention. 

You can likely find some information at the Tanaka site: http://www.tanaka-usa.com/index.php?section=181

Your unit probably has either a Walbro or Zama carburetor, in addition it may be a good idea to check the fuel lines and fuel filter.

They are very heavy duty units and durable as well. New ones are selling for around $650.00 these days.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks very much 30yearTech,for the info.


----------

